# Any Immigration Agent in Kuwait ???



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of an immigration agent in Kuwait???

Your help is highly appreciated


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Nasho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of an immigration agent in Kuwait???
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated


Nasho, 

I am currently located in kuwait and looked around for an agent when i applied for 176. But at the end i did it myself. In my opinion there is no need to approach any agent and this forum in particular is of great help in answering any queries. 

I did find an agent details from MARA website who has an office in kuwait. Search for Reg. No# 0501428 in MARA website and you will have his details. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

santomic said:


> Nasho,
> 
> I am currently located in kuwait and looked around for an agent when i applied for 176. But at the end i did it myself. In my opinion there is no need to approach any agent and this forum in particular is of great help in answering any queries.
> 
> I did find an agent details from MARA website who has an office in kuwait. Search for Reg. No# 0501428 in MARA website and you will have his details. Hope this helps.


 
Thank you very much for your quick reply. I will search this. Actually I need an agent to save me headche specially that there are lots of paper work which makes me confused !! 

I want to send my skills for assessment to VETASSES and I have downloaded the application , but found lots of fields that I need help with filling in.

I have one more question about the certified copies, how can I make a certified copy of my Bachelor degree for example ? From where ? I have all the Original docs with me here in Kuwait , do I have to issue others from th euniversity in Egypt? This would be a problem as I can't go there now.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

DIAC will accept COLORED scans of the original documents (which are not B/W I hope)

Anyway, to certify a copy of a doc, you can also use the local AUS consulate or embassy. They can certify documents for you for a fee.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Belgarath.

I was trying to contact the immigration agent that Santomic has mentioned in his upper post , but his phone is always switched off and there is no landline registered.

Does anyone know of anyother agent in Kuwait? I need to move super fast as the occupation I want has a limit of 180 ((


----------



## MissionOZ (May 25, 2012)

Nasho said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply. I will search this. Actually I need an agent to save me headche specially that there are lots of paper work which makes me confused !!
> 
> I want to send my skills for assessment to VETASSES and I have downloaded the application , but found lots of fields that I need help with filling in.
> 
> I have one more question about the certified copies, how can I make a certified copy of my Bachelor degree for example ? From where ? I have all the Original docs with me here in Kuwait , do I have to issue others from th euniversity in Egypt? This would be a problem as I can't go there now.


Have you checked the VETASSES that whom they recognize as certifying authority? Usually a judge or notary public has the authority to attest/certify a document copy.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Exactly , but since all these issues are not clear to me and I am living living in Kuwait not Egypt, I would like to find an immigration agent to finalize and help me in this dilemma ( Specially that I am carrying this burden alone on my shoulders coz my husband has no time because of his long work hours.


----------



## MissionOZ (May 25, 2012)

Immigration procedure seems overwhelming at first, but as you spend sometime on related websites and forums, it becomes quite clear. Applying yourself give you more control over you application process plus you save the extra cost of agent fees. Still if you like to have an agent, your best bet would be to contact any MARA registered agent. you can find the listed agents at MARA website.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

You can certify your copies from any lawyer


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Mission Oz thanks for the encourangement , it made me feel better 

Adilnaeem, it is good to find someone in Kuwait FINALLY......

In which stage are you know? Do you know a lawyer who can certify for me the necessary documents for my skills assessment here in Kuwait? OR do you know of any immigration agent? Are you doing you doing your application yourself????


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> You can certify your copies from any lawyer


Just be sure you read the requirements for certified documents. For my assessment (Medical Lab Scientist) the assessing authority specified the requirements for certifying copies. They wanted it done at Aus Embassy or by a notary public.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks TenTen


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried global visas,we are in uk,but they have offices worldwide.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi I am doing myself but there is one agent wwics who can do everything for u. They charge like 650 kd ad their fees.My attestation was done by my friends company lawyer.


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

You don't really need to use an agent based in Kuwait, specially when you can't find one there. I used an agent based in Australia and everything was easily done online. Sure, I was skeptical first for not being able to communicate with the agent face to face but the guy was excellent after all.

Anyway, if you decide to hire an agent don't limit your search based on the location but based on the reputation and rate of success.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok great. Yesterday I spent my night reading really bad reviews about WWIC which made me worry to hire them. On the other hand there were good reviews about Voitin Walker but unfortunately they don't have an office in Kuwait only Dubai. Anyone has any comment about Voitin Walker Davis??? If I hire them does this mean that I need to visit them in Dubai first at least to have one face to face consultation and sign the contract ??


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Have you tried global visas,we are in uk,but they have offices worldwide.


Do u have one in Kuwait??? Any contact number??


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

:focus:


aPerfectCircle said:


> You don't really need to use an agent based in Kuwait, specially when you can't find one there. I used an agent based in Australia and everything was easily done online. Sure, I was skeptical first for not being able to communicate with the agent face to face but the guy was excellent after all.
> 
> Anyway, if you decide to hire an agent don't limit your search based on the location but based on the reputation and rate of success.


Would you post the contact numbers of your agent?? Now how do u communicate with them? Do they do all the certifying of papers and fill in all the required forms for you?
Do they send your qualifications for assessing? In other words , WHAT Should I Expect from an Immigration Agent??


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The agent will not, repeat NOT will do anything you have listed above. You will do all that by yourself.

The agent is a consultant, directing you to a visa application.

There is no need for one IMHO unless you have a very specific and complex case. For all standard applications, it is better to do it by yourself. Use the forum at need.

It's not a "I'll hire an agent and lay back while he gets me a visa" thing, besides there are countless stories where agents do not do a good job. It's your call.


----------



## cdpothen (Aug 4, 2012)

@nasho 

We applied online by ourselves although its a headache collecting all the paper work and getting ready and a expensive proposition as well as we did some attestations locally at the Embassies.

Immigration agent in Kuwait we know of as somebody mentioned earlier is WWICS and they hold seminars. If you are worried about paper work, you will have to get it done by yourself even if you apply through the agent. The advantage of a agent is that they can certify all the documents for you and they will give you checklists what is needed, etc and they can help also for complicated scenarios. Also they will be able to answer whatever questions you have and will have lawyers internationally who can review your case,etc

One other thing certified copies are not needed in some cases when you are able to scan colour documents of your originals unless the originals are in black and white itself. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all "Kuwaities" heading to Oz!! I too am located in Kuwait ...we are planning on validating our Visa Next June/ August. I know its winter down under - but with kids schooling and stuff- thats the only time we can travel. 
Can any of you tell me whats an Aussie winter like in comparison to Kuwait?


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

congratulations 

Actually, I have no idea of what winter is like there! but would like to ask you did you work with an agent or done the papers yourself? If you could share your experience that would be GREAT 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nasho said:


> congratulations
> 
> Actually, I have no idea of what winter is like there! but would like to ask you did you work with an agent or done the papers yourself? If you could share your experience that would be GREAT
> 
> GOOD LUCK


I went through an agent Nasho!!


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Could you help me with the name and address? Fees ?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nasho said:


> Could you help me with the name and address? Fees ?


Hi Nasho - please go through my blog (in my signature below) Fees and all expenses upto the time of Visa grant is mentioned in that. 

As regards to the agent - please make sure he/she is MARA registered - it really does not matter who you go with. 

If you know what to do step by step it will save you a lot of money!! 

I went with Globalvisas - they have a branch in Dubai.


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks a million


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello there...
In my opinion, there is NO need to use an agent. We applied for 176 in late June 2012 and got the grant in early Oct 2012. In our case,there was a month delay in obatining PCC from singapore, otherwise we could have got the grant earlier.You can gather all the informations from this forum and its readily available fromDIAC website. Search in this forum, someone posted an excellent details on the formalities to be followed while applying from Kuwait. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

santomic said:


> Hello there...
> In my opinion, there is NO need to use an agent. We applied for 176 in late June 2012 and got the grant in early Oct 2012. In our case,there was a month delay in obatining PCC from singapore, otherwise we could have got the grant earlier.You can gather all the informations from this forum and its readily available fromDIAC website. Search in this forum, someone posted an excellent details on the formalities to be followed while applying from Kuwait. Hope this helps.


I agree 100 percent. We used an agent just to be sure and because we simply did not have the time to do all the research and ground work. 
Had i known about this site (and had the courage to do it on my own) i would have saved myself a LOT of money!!!

but in the end alls well that ends well and i got my 175....
Santomic, any reason you went with the 176? My agent kep pushing me towards the 176 saying it would be quicker and all - but i stuck to my guns with the 175...i got my Visa grant in 4 months only ....
where r u headed btw?


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> I agree 100 percent. We used an agent just to be sure and because we simply did not have the time to do all the research and ground work.
> Had i known about this site (and had the courage to do it on my own) i would have saved myself a LOT of money!!!
> 
> but in the end alls well that ends well and i got my 175....
> ...


My profession was not on the SOL to apply for 175. We got WA sponsorship and planning to head down to perth early next year...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

santomic said:


> My profession was not on the SOL to apply for 175. We got WA sponsorship and planning to head down to perth early next year...


thats good then! All the best!! We are still undecided on where to head .....Jobs are plenty in Sydney and Melbourne but the climate in WA is making us wonder if we need to head there....
All the best!!


----------



## Nasho (Aug 27, 2012)

All the best for you both. I am the same, I don't have the courage to do it on my own.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nasho said:


> All the best for you both. I am the same, I don't have the courage to do it on my own.


Thanks Nasho!! All the best to you too!! Hope to see u down under soon


----------



## josann (May 11, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> Hi Nasho - please go through my blog (in my signature below) Fees and all expenses upto the time of Visa grant is mentioned in that.
> 
> As regards to the agent - please make sure he/she is MARA registered - it really does not matter who you go with.
> 
> ...


Just read your blog. Hats off!! You have done a good job! Very informative and helpful.We were on the look out for a good agent. We will be contacting Global visas ( Dubai) 
God bless.

Joseph


----------

